
Being a Female Programmer: How Is It for You? - omiossec
https://dev.to/ilonacodes/being-a-female-programmer-how-is-it-for-you-i7d
======
thedevindevops
Genuine question: Does anyone have any anecdotes or similar blog posts about
men in women-dominated careers talking about the 'girls club' and deploring
being excluded from it?

------
jwynn6
There was a blog post years ago from a stay at home dad who's spouse was a
military member. He talked about the friction that he experienced.

